# 17 Acre Site, Hamilton NJ available



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Anyone down in Hamilton, NJ? Have a nice 17acre lot down there if anyone is interested. Shoot me a PM and I will send you all pricing


----------



## nj plow man (Nov 16, 2012)

*17 acre*

hi my name is mike i have a pick up avail with 8 1/2 v plow i am in freehold 
732 620 6569


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Mike. I will keep your info. This site will require equipment as well, its a full subcontract.


----------



## nj plow man (Nov 16, 2012)

not a problem thank you


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Dirty, let me know where the location is in Hamilton, NJ... we have extra skid steers that could go there for storms too. Thanks [email protected] Thanks


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Ramairfreak98ss;1522378 said:


> Dirty, let me know where the location is in Hamilton, NJ... we have extra skid steers that could go there for storms too. Thanks [email protected] Thanks


e-mail sent, thanks


----------

